# Interesting but horseshit



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

This is a good example of some interesting horseshit: AKA people reading things into data that fits their agenda.

http://newsthump.com/2015/04/29/dogs-only-show-affection-due-to-canine-stockholm-syndrome-finds-study/


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That, and they are just parasites. An old article, but not a bad read. 


https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/issues/99jul/9907dogs.htm


Then again, if it works for both parties, what's the issue? 

I frequently offer my dogs the opportunity to escape. Open fields, no fences... yet they choose to follow along with me and load up in the van when it's time to go. Clearly my powers of psychological manipulation are strong, lol.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess this is why I love my parents. They to kept me captive, controlled the circumstances of where I went and who I was with, punished me but then said it was for my own good, controlled every facet of my existence when I was helpless and unable to fend for myself which caused me to become mentally molded and psychologically manipulated to fit their chosen ideal.

Yep, this article applies to everything.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Indeed as you say the data points towards it being a version of "stockholm syndrome" but that is only a problem if there is abuse involved, obviously Pricks Eating Turds Always like to look at providing a dog security and sustenance abuse.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Although I'm a big believer in science I also believe that one person's scientific revelation does not make it true by any stretch of the imagination.

Maybe theory or hypothesis but definitely not scientific proof!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

It's horse shit as it doesn't explain the bond with my dogs. I never withhold any resources, the dogs are mostly free unless I am training one in the dog room or kitchen and I basically only use a lead when I have to by law.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

It's an interesting philosophical discussion... what is love, bonding, friendship, loyalty? How do you define it? What does it look like? Is it genuine? How is it different between people and dogs? 

I don't have answers. I love my dogs. I think they love me. I like most of the fosters that have passed through my home, but some I didn't connect with. Most seemed to bond to me - enough at least to allow them off leash and not have them run off, but they all eventually found homes and bonded with new owners. 

I had a dog for a few weeks before I sent him to my mother on the west coast. Three years later I went to visit and it was like seeing an old friend. He clearly remembered me and appeared as happy to see me as I was to see him. Fast forward another two years, and he's just as happy to see me again. Very much my mother's dog, but still my buddy, too. 

Bit of a long story but I ended up with the barn dog from where I kept my horse. From the day I told him he was allowed to get in my car and come home with me, he was my boy. Still ran free and shmoozed the other boarders for cookies and kisses as he always had when we were at the barn, but needed no prompting to get in the car and come home with me when I was done riding. He chose to be my dog, I didn't kidnap him. 

Why can't it just be as simple as we like them, and they like us back?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i finally got off my butt and read the link

interesting logic, but when i checked the source i didn't see any refs to this guy regarding canine knowledge or ever working with dogs

all i could find is he is an academic who has written a book on sleep disorder

is newsthump one of these fake news sites ?
some REALLY bizarre links below this link showed up when i opened this one :-(


????


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

somewhat familiar with that syndrome from WAY back in my Navy days
but the way i remember it, abuse was not a pre-req. being removed from a 'normal' relationship was the basis

regardless, i'd have to see some credentials regarding some dog knowledge first before i would give it serious thought
how did u come by this link Matt ?

what i have noticed with many dogs that might be relevant, is that due to the fact they are social animals, they usually try to find an attachment to someone who will give them the basics that they need in life
food/water/attention, etc
sometimes it seems a bit 'parasitic' to me, and then, depending on which side of the social spectrum they fit, they are either friendly or not to others outside their circle

i wouldn't go much further than that in giving an overall picture of dogs in general cause i think training MUST then enter the picture....sooner rather than later


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Um… 

That's the beauty of it rick. One might never know for sure.

I say who gives a shit. I've got more interesting things to think about. But I am interested in the opinions of others - at least that much on this specific topic is all I am interested in reading.

BTW we're all parasites of some sort or another...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"BTW we're all parasites of some sort or another..."

One big symbiotic relationship!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

its a reflection of whats going on in the human world. With the run away cases of ADHD and other conditions. Easy fix just add big pharma and its magical ... I suppose they are offering anti depressants and shit to dogs now. If they are not it wont be long with that kind of skewed mentality. The thought of some of the dogs I have under the influence is quite terrifying actually so lets hope that never happens lol.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, as a matter of fact dogs are being medicated for a number of behavioral issues.

At one time, people lived more organic lives, the activities in life were more fulfilling, and hard times were legitimately hard times and productive in one manner as people unified and relate far differently to each other than they do today.

I don't know about that article Matt but I got the gist of it from the comments. This much I know, I don't have to manufacture an environment or events for my dogs to go off and create their own world - they have access to it. So, it tends to make one wonder, why did the fox and coyote show up? 

Some who may have seen the single video I posted of the fox might surmise that it's because I fed him. I did. I also explained why I did. I had never seen a wild fox and certainly not one that willing to be in the company of people or proximity of dogs. I made the decision to feed the fox because I was looking to capture and prolong an event I thought I'd never experience again.

Turns out I was wrong. I never fed him again and there are no food sources on my property. Yet, he returned and later his kit appeared. Then a coyote. The dogs keep the bear away but not the kind of animals most similar to them. I really don't have to ask why that is, the question was rhetorical.


----------

